# Diluting HFCS



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Would diluting Mann Lakes' Promix make it work better for stimulating comb building and brood rearing?


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

The prosweet blend is a blend of hfcs and sucrose they will build comb nicely with the sucrose and the hfcs will help with the brood rearing. They will store some of it because if the hfcs in it.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

wish I was rich enough to afford that stuff. Paid .26 for hfcs last month. bragging. We blend with sugar to get that effect also. That and HBH.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skinner, I was quoted $4.21 a gallon by Dadant this morning if I bring my tote to them. Do you know where I can get it cheaper? Or were you saying that you make your own HFCS and it costs .26 a gallon??


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

matt1954 said:


> Or were you saying that you make your own HFCS and it costs .26 a gallon??[/QUOTE
> 
> HFCS pricing is often quoted by the hundredweight (so $0.26 would most likely be a per pound price). More info here (courtesy of the beverage industry):
> http://www.beverage-digest.com/cgi-bin/hfcs.cgi
> ...


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

no, I dont make hfcs. I buy it from mt olive. to buy it anywhere else if youre close to ncarolina is... stupid. its .26 per lb. thats 16 oz, no magical hooha about hundred weight. right off the rail car. Beat that if you can. Matt, you can search beesouce mt olive corn syrup, I made a post a long time ago with the phone number. As so what I do, I blend in sugar and water to get some sucrose in it, as well as some Honey bee healthy. That's my formula. Makes em take it better and i havent had a nosema outbreak in forever. spore count is very low. single digit stuff in the field of view. good stuff, hbh. PM me if ya need help with anything


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Skinner, thanks a bunch.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Skinner Apiaries said:


> mt olive corn syrup, I made a post a long time ago with the phone number.


Hey Skinner, how will they sell it to you? 5 gallon buckets, totes? I'd like to get it in 5 gallon buckets if I could (of course, I'd bring my own). I've found it'll last a long time if kept in sealed buckets in the garage...


Larry


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Larry, its a big high flow pump, barrels fill in like 15 seconds. I get it in 250 gallon totes. They sell totes too, you can probably buy one if you're there and fill it. All theyve had in them is preservative. if you ask nicely they might even lend you a water hose to blast it out real quick. Just dont keep Mr.Nickle, he's clearly a very busy man.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

AND, buy pickles while youre there. They're ridiculously cheap and ridiculously good.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I wondered odfrank (or others) if you had diluted the ML Prosweet?
I had posted this same question on beekeeping 101 and got no response...
5 gals of prosweet is $32 if I pick it up at their store and I wanted to stretch it out to reduce cost. Thanks anyone for additional info 

==McBee7==


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

We always mix ours with 10% water just to make it easier to pump.It comes at 77% solids.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

On 1/24/17 i paid $3.60 a gallon for 60 gallons at Mann Lake Woodland, CA. I would think that diluting it is only a "feel good" proposition. The bees will dehydrate it to the strength they want it and the sugar content and usefulness will remain the same. I find that a gallon fed works wonders at normal strength.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I agree there is probably no benefit to the bees in diluting it. Its just more water. But 77% syrup is pretty darn hard to pump in cold weather and right now I need to pump a lot of it. Wheres the global warming when you need it?


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

My immersion heater is getting a workout!


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

What about diluting it with 1 to 1 syrup? I could probably cut the average price in half, and hopefully retain the good mojo that is in the prosweet. I was hoping I could get an improvement over simple sugar water at half the price of prosweet....Thanks for the info.

==McBee7==


----------

